# E domani...(paura)



## Tebe (4 Dicembre 2012)

Oggi è stata una giornata da montagne russe. 
E senza avere dormito, tanto che alle tre io e Mattia ci siamo svegliati e ho fatto le frittelle di mele mentre lui preparava due tazze di latte sotto l' attenta super visione dei gattacci.
Abbiamo mangiato sul divano. Vicini. Tra una frittella e l'altra a ricordare quando ci siamo conosciuti. I posti che abbiamo visto insieme. Le cose che abbiamo vissuto. I dolori. Le gioie.
Abbiamo fatto l'amore sul divano, sporchi di zucchero a velo e appiccicosi di mela.
Poi a tentare di dormire, quando ormai erano le cinque.
E di nuovo non mi ha svegliata e di nuovo ci hanno pensato i mostri pelosi.

Ho fatto le telefonate che dovevo e aspettato la telefonata importante, quella che mi avrebbe dato il via libera per il trasferimento flap o...la morte nera.
Ho aperto la posta e una mail di Man.
_Ciao Splendore, come stai?
__Bene, tu?__
Incazzato nero, poco fa ho rischiato di mettere le mani addosso a XXX
_
Ho sentito la bocca storcersi e ho risposto.
_Ne vale la pena incazzarsi?
__No, ma non riesco a farne a meno, perchè le cose devono viaggiare come dico io.
_
Anche io? Mi è venuto questo pensiero. Stupido forse ma. Non si aspettava la mia pausa, pausa che più i giorni passano più la sento come una cosa definitiva.
E non perchè ha smesso di piacermi. No. Ma...boh. E' così. 
Magari fra un mese è diverso.
Non so.

_le cose non possono viaggiare sempre come vuoi tu, non credi?
Buona giornata.
_
Sono uscita e finalmente ho ricevuto quella telefonata.
E ho ripreso a respirare dopo giorni. E settimane.
Finalmente qualcosa che va per il verso giusto.
Ho chiamato mattia. Mi sono messa a piangere al telefono ma era liberatorio questa volta. Liberatorio  felice.
E' arrivato a casa prima.
Gli sono subito saltata addosso come una scimmia erotomane.
L'ho spogliato, l'ho baciato ovunque  e abbiamo di nuovo fatto l'amore.
Dopo cena siamo andati "al nuovo flap" a montare mobili.
Ridevamo. Scherzavamo. Ci prendevamo in giro.

Domani sono li.
In una situazione assolutamente nuova e strana per me.
ma...bella.
Soprattutto quando prima, tornando a casa, Mattia mi ha detto.
-Sei una forza.-
me lo sono sbaciucchiata di nuovo tutto e ho risposto - No. Siamo una forza.-













Siamo.


----------

